# How much ground eggshell (for calcium) should I be giving my 5 pound toy poodle daily?



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello! I have a 5 pound toy poodle who I home cook for (I wish he would eat a high quality kibble but I've tried them all and he turns his nose up; very picky little guy, and not food driven at all.) I make his meals homemade and freeze them for convenience. The recipes I use include things like beef, turkey, chicken, salmon, green beans, brown rice, oatmeal, carrots, sweet potatoes and pumpkin. I also read that dogs need calcium and that ground eggshells are an excellent source of calcium for dogs--and for humans for that matter. I rinse the eggshells, bake them at 350 degrees for 10 minutes, and then ground them to almost a powder in the blender. The ground powder/eggshells keeps in the cupboard without refrigeration needed. My little guys loves it and will lick it out of the palm of my hand. So, my question......how much ground eggshell should I be giving my 5 pound toy poodle daily? A quarter teaspoon? A teaspoon? I don't want to over do it with the calcium.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The amount is based on the quantity of meat in the food - 1tsp to 1 kilo, or 1/2 tsp to 1lb. Weigh the meat before you cook it, to work out how much to add to each meal. He is probably eating at most 100g/3.5oz of meat or fish a day, which would be 1/10th of a teaspoonful.

For more information see:http://www.dogaware.com/diet/homemade.html


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Yikes, I've been giving him way too much!! Thank you!


----------

